

XBox Live – Worst Software Ever? - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2012/09/xbox-live-worst-software-ever/

======
jmount
No, the honor would go to Games for Windows.

~~~
dromidas
Close, but I'd rather have Games for Windows than Origin.

------
dmishe
Haha, try PSN.

